Ask HN: Best books on getting started with renewable energy and solar power? - banads
======
giantg2
I would start by learning the basics of electrical work via YouTube (books are
available at home depot or lowes) and building electronics projects.

Assuming you are in the US, I would reference the National Electric Code
(NEC). I think it's even available free online. This will go into detail about
all the requirements for electrical systems to be safe and pass inspection.

------
verdverm
If you are looking for DIY, there are some pretty solid channels on YouTube. I
looked a few years back and it was impressive what they were doing then.

If not DIY, could you be more specific with the topic you are interested in?

